# Legale DH/FR/CC Strecke in Kassel - Petition



## 115kgbiker (27. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab hier gerade folgende Nachricht von einem Bekannten zugeschickt bekommen: 

"Hallo, 
Gerade habe ich auf openPetition eine Petition unterschrieben, die dich interessieren könnte. Unterzeichne auch du: https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/eine-legale-dh-fr-cc-strecke-in-kassel 

Viele Grüße Nicht öffentlich"


Bitte fleißig unterschreiben und weiter verteilen.

Falls noch wer genauere Infos hat immer her damit...

Gruß


----------



## rattinio_ks (27. April 2016)

unterschrieben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (1. Mai 2016)

*da es sich wohl um eine 'werbeveranstaltung' für den psv kassel (polizeisportverein) handelt, werde ich da nix unterschreiben.*

wir haben hinreichend vereine in ks die mtb sport seit jahrzehnten bestreien. viele heimische sportler gehören diesen vereinen an.
wozu also eine sparte in einem verein errichten der damit streng betrachtet nur ein konstrukt ist für:

_'Nach Fertigstellung der Strecke(n) beabsichtigt der Verein die Ausbildung von Trainern und ein regelmäßiges Angebot von Kursen, die sich insbesondere an Jugendliche, aber auch an Bike-Interessierte (Gäste) richten.'_

und die sicherlich auch kostenpflichtig sind.

nicht vereinsmitglieder dürfen dann vermutlich auch so etwas wie nutzungsgebühren bezahlen oder eben darüber nachdenken, den verein zu wechseln .

nach allen versuchen, die in den letzten jahren unternommen wurden beschleicht mich das gefühl der nächsten posse!


----------



## Flamingonuss (8. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> *da es sich wohl um eine 'werbeveranstaltung' für den psv kassel (polizeisportverein) handelt, werde ich da nix unterschreiben.*
> 
> wir haben hinreichend vereine in ks die mtb sport seit jahrzehnten bestreien. viele heimische sportler gehören diesen vereinen an.
> wozu also eine sparte in einem verein errichten der damit streng betrachtet nur ein konstrukt ist für:
> ...


Afaik soll die Strecke über die Stadt finanziert und gebaut werden, der PSV scheint nur als Ansprechpartner zu dienen.
Und die Nutzung steht allen dann wohl frei zur Verfügung, wie bei einem Radweg den die Stadt baut.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Mai 2016)

das stellt sich mir anders dar. insbesondere auch der vorangehende artikel damals in der hna wirft ein anders licht.... würde es über die stadt laufen, wäre der verweis auf den psv gar nicht notwendig!

der hessenforst wollte schon immer einen verein als ansprechpartner. dies hängt ursächlich mit der leidigen haftungsfrage zusammen. um es banal auszudrücken sucht man jemanden der die haftung dafür übernimmt. interessanterweise gibt es für die wanderer, skilangläufer, fußgänger, ['normale waldbesucher'] eine versicherung. bei mtb sieht das anders aus. allerdings stellt sich mir immer die frage, was auf normalen forststraßen und singletrails jetzt wirklich anders ist ...


----------



## Flamingonuss (13. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> das stellt sich mir anders dar. insbesondere auch der vorangehende artikel damals in der hna wirft ein anders licht.... würde es über die stadt laufen, wäre der verweis auf den psv gar nicht notwendig!
> 
> der hessenforst wollte schon immer einen verein als ansprechpartner. dies hängt ursächlich mit der leidigen haftungsfrage zusammen. um es banal auszudrücken sucht man jemanden der die haftung dafür übernimmt. interessanterweise gibt es für die wanderer, skilangläufer, fußgänger, ['normale waldbesucher'] eine versicherung. bei mtb sieht das anders aus. allerdings stellt sich mir immer die frage, *was auf normalen forststraßen und singletrails jetzt wirklich anders ist ...*


Forststraßen sind scheiße und Singletrails geil?


----------



## onkel_c (14. Mai 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Forststraßen sind scheiße und Singletrails geil?


nicht nur lesen, auch verstehen ;-) ...



onkel_c schrieb:


> allerdings stellt sich mir immer die frage, was auf normalen forststraßen und singletrails jetzt wirklich anders ist ...



*was die haftungsfrage angeht.* 

forststraßen durften schon immer befahren werden. unnötig zu erwähnen, dass die darauf gefahrenen geschwindigkeiten meistens ein vielfaches höher sind. dafür braucht man aber keinen verein, keine angesperrte strecke .... nein, dagegen hat der hessenforst nix. und das thema haftung wird dabei auch nicht angeführt. nur je schmaler die strecke, je höher der buckel ...


----------



## Flamingonuss (31. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nicht nur lesen, auch verstehen ;-) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warn Spaß - locker bleiben


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Februar 2018)

Gibts zu dem Thema Neuigkeiten? Kann auf der Website des Vereins nichts finden, außer das beschlossen wurden, dass man so eine Strecke gerne bauen möchte.


----------



## onkel_c (16. Februar 2018)

da müsstest du mal beim polizeisportverein nachfragen.
das thema ist ziemlich tot, zumindest außerhalb des vereins!


----------



## cschaeff (9. April 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> da müsstest du mal beim polizeisportverein nachfragen.
> das thema ist ziemlich tot, zumindest außerhalb des vereins!



...und bleibt es hoffentlich auch 

Das letzte, was wir im Habichtswald gebrauchen können, ist ein Jumpghetto mit Eintrittsgeld (oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft). Ein solches Areal böte Hessen-Forst den optimalen Vorwand, die vorhandenen Wege für MTB zu sperren, nach dem Motto "was wollt ihr denn, ihr habt doch euren Bereich".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

